# Tortoises Eating Grain: Yes? No?



## Mojo's Mom (May 25, 2012)

A couple days ago when I took my RF, my little guy Mojo, out for exercise in our front yard since I haven't gotten to build him a outdoors enclosure, he wandered over to the tree where the bird feeder hangs. He started going to town on the fallen seed. I only let him eat a tiny, tiny bit, and he's fine.

I was wondering if it was okay to maybe feed him a little grain or something like bird seed every once in a while. He really enjoyed it. But dogs enjoy chocolate so...

I've heard that you're not supposed to feed them grain things...but he just enjoyed it so much.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

This is one of those things we debate about a lot. Personally I wouldn't feed them grain, seed is a definite no no. You could always plant the bird seed and let him eat what grows from it.


----------



## Kristina (May 25, 2012)

I am sure that tortoises ingest a small amount of seeds and grains while eating grasses with loaded seed heads. A small amount should not be harmful, but I wouldn't push them to eat it or offer it in large portions.


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

Bird seed (whole) is indigestible. Hence why it should probably not be fed.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I'll feed him a little tiny bit every once in a while.





dmmj said:


> Bird seed (whole) is indigestible. Hence why it should probably not be fed.



It was more like tiny little balls of seed. Like it wasn't sunflowers or anything. It actually fit perfectly on his tongue. But thanks.


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

well just FYI all bird seed (whole) is indigestible, so you know.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (May 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> well just FYI all bird seed (whole) is indigestible, so you know.



I *WON'T* do anything to harm my tortoise. I love him to death. I thank you for your concern and am very glad that you and others are here so I don't hurt my tortoise. I'm only going to give him a tiny bit every month or so. I am not trying to be snooty or anything by doing something you do not recommend. 

Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2012)

and I HIGHLY encourage you to take the time to make a enclosure outdoors for him.. its not safe to let them roam.. so many wander off when we tunr our backs or get the tiny bit distracted.. 
they also benefit from more time outside, then we usually have the time to sit and watch...


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

There is no need for attitude it is your tortoise and you can do whatever you want with it. Listen to my advice or don't It does not matter to me. 
Just remember him eating bird seed for what ever reason you want to give it to him, will not allow him to digest it, therefore he won't get any nutrition from it, so I personally me only don't see a point to it. But give it to him if you want I don't care it is not my tortoise.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> There is no need for attitude it is your tortoise and you can do whatever you want with it. Listen to my advice or don't It does not matter to me.
> Just remember him eating bird seed for what ever reason you want to give it to him, will not allow him to digest it, therefore he won't get any nutrition from it, so I personally me only don't see a point to it. But give it to him if you want I don't care it is not my tortoise.



Dmmj has a point, Just because you COULD give it to him doesn't mean you SHOULD, ya know? A person doesn't just go and swallow a bunch of bb's for fun just because they know they're able to pass it.. There are so many other things you could feed your tortoise that actually have benifits, so really we're just recommending you don't let them eat the birdseed ever, not even as a "treat". Like you said, dogs like chocolate but we shouldn't give them a Hershey's bar...


----------



## Mojo's Mom (May 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> There is no need for attitude it is your tortoise and you can do whatever you want with it. Listen to my advice or don't It does not matter to me.
> Just remember him eating bird seed for what ever reason you want to give it to him, will not allow him to digest it, therefore he won't get any nutrition from it, so I personally me only don't see a point to it. But give it to him if you want I don't care it is not my tortoise.



Listen I'm sorry if it seemed like I had a bit of an attidude, I felt like it was going that way and I was trying to prevent it. I really appreciate the comments. I really, really do. That's the reason why I joined the sight, and you've been tortoise keeping longer than me. I realize that I did sound bad I am so sorry, please except my apology. I was just trying to make sure you understood that I was hearing you and would not make the wrong choice. I regret stating some things. I was a little moody when I posted that. Please except my apology.


----------



## Itort (May 26, 2012)

I see no harm or benefit in feeding birdseed to any tort. It would be a benefit to the seed though as it goes in one end and comes out the other with it's own package of fertilizer.


----------

